# Dennerle Continue test, blue water is 4dkh?



## Solex (10 Feb 2013)

Hi all,

Iam searching all over, but I get mixed reports.

Is the blue fluid that comes with the Dennerle continue test 4dkh?
CO2 long-term test Correct + pH

The manual does not tell me what it is.
http://www.dennerle.eu/de-ga/Aquaristik-Aquariophilie-Aquarium-Acquaristica/CO2-Fertilization/Zubehoer%20-%20Accessoires%20-%20Accessories/GA_Langzeittest-Correct.pdf


Have a nice day!
Lexy


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Feb 2013)

Hi Lexy,
			Yes this is standard operating procedure for vendors who want to take your money for a product you can likely find already in your kitchen cupboard. Based on it's description and function, i.e. that it works exactly the same as if you used the combination of Bromothymol Blue + 4 dKH water, it's reasonable to assume that this is exactly what it is. There may be other additives to preserve the color of the Bromo Blue...or not.

I did a price check on Zooplus.com for the refill pack of 5 measly "Ampules" which only add up to maybe 10ml of liquid. The current price is 8 Euros for the 5 pack plus shipping.

As is typical of Dennerle, the product is over-engineered, is no more accurate than any other DC kit, and cost 10X more than it needs to be. Just have a look at AquaEssentials Neutro Blue
which cost 8 Pounds (9.5 Euro) plus shipping for 100ml of liquid, and is no doubt exactly the same stuff.

If you're a cheapskate, and if you already have a bottle of pH test kit reagent, then for £4 (4.7 Euro) plus shipping you can just buy the plain 4dKH water AquaEssentials 4dKH Water.

If you're a super-cheapskate then you just go to the supermarket, get a liter of DI water and add some carbonate/bicarbonate salt to adjust it to 4dKH and then you'll have a 10 year supply.

I guess the idea is that you get to feel like a real scientist because you're using their special professional "Ampule" instead of just squirting commonplace amateur 4dKH water in your DC.


Cheers,


----------



## Solex (11 Feb 2013)

Haha, no I am not a cheapskate..

But if what I have now works, then I do not want to pay almost 20 euros for a bit of blue water. I still have 4 ampules from the dennerle kit.

So far I have not found any in my country, so It probably will be comming from aquaessentials in the near future, the shippingcost are more then the product it self.

Thanks again!!
Have a nice day!
Lexy


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2013)

You can make your own 4dKH water:



> 1) Add 11.9 milligrams of baking soda to 0.1 L of RO/DI water for 3.98 dKH. Fully dilute.
> 2) Add the contents of this mixture to the drop checker, then add a couple drops of Bromothymol blue to the drop checker.
> The range for "green" in this drop checker is 18.9 - 47.5 ppm CO2.The perfect green (shade, reaction between Br. Blue and CO3) is 30.0 ppm CO2.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (16 Feb 2013)

> Haha, no I am not a cheapskate..


I am though  I just make up my own as previously posted. Can't remember now how I go about it will have to find the link again. It was similar to LD's but you make up a litre of 40dkh fluid first then dilute it down with pure water to 4dkh. I don't have anything to measure 11.9 milligrams.


----------

